# YouTubeâ€™s online movie stash gets healthier with new Paramount deal



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

YouTube and Paramount Pictures have reached a deal to make nearly 500 films available to rent online, even while their parent companies continue to feud over a $1 billion lawsuit.

The agreement announced yesterday makes Paramount the fifth major Hollywood studio to join YouTubeâ€™s online video store, a growing rental library that typically charges $2 to $4 per viewing. 20th Century Fox is now the only major studio holdout.

Complete story *here*.


----------

